# Heron Point Invermere



## eal (Aug 25, 2006)

I snagged an exchange into this fractional condo building for next Easter, with a Friday check-in, which works perfectly for driving from Calgary on the stat holiday.  

Has anyone stayed here who can tell me more about the building (I can't call it a resort) and the area?  Thanks.


----------

